# Anyone have plans for this summer?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Just serious, but does anyone have any plans for this summer to do some major offroading. I plan on hitting silven's lake with my cousin at the end of august and fine some place we can camp right on the river so I can get in some salmon fishing 

We also want to hit the mounds and different off roading places in michigan. It should be a fun summer and I can just image there will me more added to this.


----------

